

Leaked images of the new Apple iPhone? - thinksketch
http://www.thinksketchdesign.com/2009/04/13/design/tech/leaked-images-of-a-new-apple-iphone

======
tvon
I think it's pretty clear that all of the images on the source site are
community created design concepts.

------
thinksketch
Ahh, yes, I see. I found an article about the guy who the images give credit
to - Isamu Sanada: Famous predictor of mac products before they come out- I
guess while not a "leak" this could be the appearance of the new iPhone after
all judging from Sanada's track record.

[http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mac/commentary/cultofmac/2002/0...](http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mac/commentary/cultofmac/2002/01/49918)

